# Easy bread a prep to consider



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I had posted looking for a biscuit recipe and I got some good responses but the recipes
had lots of multi ingredients and a 20-30 minute prepare time. As a prepper I was looking for 
something quick. And a minimum of ingredients would make it easy to store everything I 
would need. 

I found what I was looking for by experimenting and I finally got it. 
One cup of cheap pancake mix and one cup of flour ad enough water to make 
a bread like dough. Flatten it out and cut out the biscuits with a drinking glass 
and bake them. Yum Yum bread like biscuits. 

If you have it,, Use milk or powered milk or canned milk instead of water.
And ad egg or powered egg will work. < That's the deluxe recipe 

Only two ingredients needed other than water. Any type of bread will be hard to come by
I found pancake mix at Walmart for about .75 a pound I think I'll look around to see if I can
find some cheaper. If I can't then I'll spend the $75 and get 100 lb. I already have plenty of flour,
powered eggs and powered milk. Just in case the chickens or milk cow doesn't work out.

Might want to ad some mix to your preps if your bugging in. Bread with a meal is good. 

I have tried the recipe lots of different ways, With milk and without, With eggs and without.
This should work in skillet with a lid over an open fire And it's all good and it is
.....................budgetprepp-n approved 

$100 to $150 you can have bread for a long time after TSHTF


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The pancake mix provides all those other ingredients you mentioned. If you make your own pancake mix you will find that it is less expensive. This is the recipe I use for my pancake mix. I make it in large batches and vacuum seal it into the amount I need for pancakes, which is double the recommended amount. The recipe states that the pancake mix can be stored for 3 months. I have stored it for 5 months and not had any problems. Make sure that your baking soda has an expiration date that will last past your projected storing date.

"Instant" Pancake Mix Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network

Also I have used dried milk, non dairy creamer, egg nog and water to make these to find out what works. The water ones were not the best but still edible. I have also used egg powder and frozen eggs instead of fresh eggs and the pancakes turned out great. These are really good with reconstituted honey powder for a special treat.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

People have been making bread for 1,000's of years... I am sure there are short cuts but bread is bread is bread... 

I have cases of wheat from LDS Store... I have to grind it..so having multi ingredients is the small part of it


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Take it down a level, I use 70% hard red wheat, and 30% corn and grind them into flour, put some olive oil (a tbsp per cup) and a raw egg in the mix and enough water to create a dough.

Mash it flat and cook it over a open fire or in a frying pan, a bit of salt helps a lot, as well as sugar, cinnamon make it fun.

I'm not picky about what I eat, but with a bit of honey over it, better than average.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I sort of like the idea of two ready to go ingredients and water. In a post shtf word simplicity might
be best.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Pancake mix can go rancid. Something more like flour and sugar, and salt, and oil is going to last much longer than a pancake mix, for long term storage. 100 lbs is a hell of a lot of pancake mix to use up, it doesn't store long term.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Bisquik 'nuf said


----------



## glock29 (Dec 11, 2015)

No-Knead Crusty Artisan Bread

^^^ Even cheaper than bisquick just like any other Italian bread (water, yeast, flour, salt). No kneading - stir ingredients, let sit 8-24 hrs then stick in dutch oven pot and bake.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> The pancake mix provides all those other ingredients you mentioned. If you make your own pancake mix you will find that it is less expensive. This is the recipe I use for my pancake mix. I make it in large batches and vacuum seal it into the amount I need for pancakes, which is double the recommended amount. The recipe states that the pancake mix can be stored for 3 months. I have stored it for 5 months and not had any problems. Make sure that your baking soda has an expiration date that will last past your projected storing date.
> 
> "Instant" Pancake Mix Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network
> 
> Also I have used dried milk, non dairy creamer, egg nog and water to make these to find out what works. The water ones were not the best but still edible. I have also used egg powder and frozen eggs instead of fresh eggs and the pancakes turned out great. These are really good with reconstituted honey powder for a special treat.


That's it! I am moving in with Auntie when all goes to hell.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

You can use just straight pancake mix (the kind you only add water to) without the added flour if you want. If I remember correctly its about 2 cups mix to 1 cup water. It should be a sticky mess and its perfect. I prefer using the buttermilk pancake mix. Just take a big spoon and plop some down on some parchment paper and stick it in the oven. Adding a little salt when you mix it up doesn't hurt either.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> That's it! I am moving in with Auntie when all goes to hell.


I'm on your way north, swing by and pick me up.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

you an always make your own yeast / sour dough
How to Make Homemade Yeast
not sure link worked but I found this to be helpful


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

glock29 said:


> No-Knead Crusty Artisan Bread
> 
> ^^^ Even cheaper than bisquick just like any other Italian bread (water, yeast, flour, salt). No kneading - stir ingredients, let sit 8-24 hrs then stick in dutch oven pot and bake.


Leave out the yeast and you've got Matossa or hard tack


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

http://urbansurvivalsite.com/make-your-own-hardtack/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks to all for the links. I can't hardly have a meal without some sort of bread!


----------

